# ICD-10 books



## bforr (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey all,

On the AAPC homepage, there is an ad saying to order your books by 8/23 to get them by 9/6. Is there any added incentive to order by tomorrow, or are they just saying that this is the first shipment of 2014 books?


----------



## Susan (Aug 22, 2013)

I would say the incentive to order early is to have your books as soon as possible.  I love to have my coding books as quickly as possible to be sure to review all changes that affect my practice.


----------

